# Sales still not signed.



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

It's an odd situation. The offer is getting lower and lower and the Sun have exclusive rights to her. 

I'm hoping Phoenix will work out some kind of deal for her. They have no stars on their team. I can't believe that either.


----------



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

Sales signed. Well, I hope there are no ill feelings about it all but there probably are lol. She didn't get the league max but something comparable to one of their offers, wonder which!


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

UP FOR grabs? WHO CAN SIGN SALES??? 

I think she would bring alot in connecticut though. Maybe she should sign because they will have one of the best crowds.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I might need to go to their first preseason game tomorrow night against NY. Plus, I want to see Kaz.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

LINK 

Link to Hartford Courant Article


----------

